# Help ID this pen



## fiferb (Jun 8, 2016)

I recently had someone contact me to see if I could repair this fountain pen. My problem is I've never used this style. Can you identify the style and who sells this pen? Thanks so very much for any help.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 8, 2016)

I think it might be the designer fountain pen kit by PSI, but I don't think they sell them anymore.

I found the instruction sheet for it though.

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMONT-RPT&FPT.pdf


----------



## fiferb (Jun 8, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> I think it might be the designer fountain pen kit by PSI, but I don't think they sell them anymore.



Thanks for your quick response! The instructions look like it.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 8, 2016)

fiferb said:


> I recently had someone contact me to see if I could repair this fountain pen. My problem is I've never used this style. Can you identify the style and who sells this pen? Thanks so very much for any help.



What is broken?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 8, 2016)

If the problem is a damaged nib (the photo looks like it might be), you might find a complete replacement section & nib from Berea Hardwoods -- such as THIS -- is the easiest fix.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 8, 2016)

More4dan said:


> fiferb said:
> 
> 
> > I recently had someone contact me to see if I could repair this fountain pen. My problem is I've never used this style. Can you identify the style and who sells this pen? Thanks so very much for any help.
> ...



The plastic feed has been destroyed. I think he would prefer converting it to a rollerball.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 8, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If the problem is a damaged nib (the photo looks like it might be), you might find a complete replacement section & nib from Berea Hardwoods -- such as THIS -- is the easiest fix.



Thanks! That might work. I'm just not sure if it will fit this pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 8, 2016)

If you have some rollerball kits check the sections and see if any will fit the pen needing repairs. If you find one then go from there.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


fiferb said:


> I recently had someone contact me to see if I could repair this fountain pen. My problem is I've never used this style. Can you identify the style and who sells this pen? Thanks so very much for any help.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 8, 2016)

fiferb said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > If the problem is a damaged nib (the photo looks like it might be), you might find a complete replacement section & nib from Berea Hardwoods -- such as THIS -- is the easiest fix.
> ...



I'm almost certain it will.

I'm sufficiently confident that I'll buy the unit from you if it doesn't fit  :wink:


----------

